# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  AMD fx-8300 or Intel core i5-4440?

## Mixtrade

Do you prefer AMD or intel?

----------


## artemarkantos

amd any way

----------


## coderx2

Intel but not sure if it is better

----------


## Riju

UserBenchmark: AMD FX-8300 vs Intel Core i5-4440

----------


## vox14855

AMD FX-8300 is better

----------


## NayKu

Is this just a regular gaming machine? Or are you going to be running a lot of code and or botting? If you're botting or have heavy CPU usage for long hours then go with the AMD -- if not, Intel.

----------


## Oldstrong

AMD wins this match up

----------


## TehVoyager

So many people blindly vote intel on this poll. -_-

I have the FX-8320, and ive had absolutely no issues with it. play wow, Skyrim, Crysis Series, Doom (while it was in beta), Far Cry series, Black Mesa, and a bunch of older assorted stuff.

only game that gave me issues was Skyrim with 50 mods loaded, but skyrim is notorious for being a pita.

imo, go the AMD route. a lot of people will crap-talk AMD, but for anything other than bleeding edge fastest things on the market, and AMD will do you just as well, and im some circumstances and AMD offers better value.

plus, the I5 is a quad core at 3.1-3.3 ghz with 6mb cache (according to intel's Ark) and the FX-8300 is an 8 core at 3.3-4.2 ghz (and unlocked for overclocking) with 16mb cache (according to cpu-world.com) its faster clock, twice the cores, and almost 3x the cache. 

take the AMD.


(edit: for those curious, total system specs are: FX-8320, Sabertooth 990fx r2.0 motherboard, 16gb ram, 120gb SSD x2 (one OS drive, one games drive), 1TB HDD for storage, Sapphire R9 285 GPU, NZXT H440 case, total build ~$1200-ish, CAD)

----------


## MrMathers

For low end CPU's i'd probably go with AMD.

----------


## nilrem2004

AMD's 8 cores are 8 in integer, when it's doing floating-point operations it combines cores and has only 4. Intel will give you better performance in all situations in which you don't need more than 4 cores and that is in 90% of situations. If you want to OC, get a good cooler (mugen series or something like that) and raise FSB it is a beast that can run on 4.0-4.2 ghz without problems.

----------


## TehVoyager

FSB overclocking a non-K proc?

Lol.

Just take the AMD man. 

Better stock speed
Better cache
properly overclockable

get off the intel Fanbus and look at the facts.

----------


## michel1056

I have them both tbh it just depence what you are going to do with it.
My experience if you are playing cpu depending games like wow Intel if not if not that amd

----------


## XFiFiX

Intel stomps amd in pretty much all benchmarks, just throwin that out there
4690k for me

----------


## coderx2

> FSB overclocking a non-K proc?
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Just take the AMD man. 
> 
> Better stock speed
> Better cache
> properly overclockable
> ...


Doesn't this post make you look like you are on the AMD fanbus? newb

----------


## squiggy

The amd fx cpus and motherboard chipsets are really old by now and the processor has weak single thread performance. If you want to go with amd and can wait a while, zen isnt too far into the future. I love amd but unless i was buying second hand i would go with an intel i5+ (preferably K) anyday atm.

----------


## z68apd3

Wait for Zen

----------


## TehVoyager

> Doesn't this post make you look like you are on the AMD fanbus? newb


no, it makes me look like i know what im talking about. 

Considering i work in a store selling hardware, this would generally be something i should know about.




> Wait for Zen


Also not a terrible idea, though there is the cost involved. i mean, if cost wasn't a factor, OP should just go get an i7-6700L or one of the Broadwell-E procs or an FX-9 series amd cpu.

----------


## SK Bot

INTEL FOR LIFEEEEEEE !!!! xD

i had way too many problems with AMD overheating the last time i bought one ....

----------


## FruitFlavouredApple

When OP posted it was intel, Even today in 2019 it is still intel.

PS. I'm pro intel & Nvidia.. So my opinion is invalid.

----------


## elitclark

Intel but not sure if it is better

----------

